# my new wedding planning thread - 20th July 2013 here we come



## EmmyReece

Hi everyone :hi:

I'm Emily and am engaged to my wonderful fiance Chris. We got engaged in 2009 on christmas day. I have to say it wasn't the most romantic of proposals as he just threw the ring box at me and said "oh well I suppose I'd better give you this" :haha:

When we got engaged, we'd been together almost 3 years. We met on a training course and all of our friends could see we liked each other, but we couldn't. It actually took a friend threatening to bang our heads together on a night out before we would admit to each other that we liked each other :blush:

I have to say, Chris is my rock, he's been there for me through some pretty tough times (my dad dying amongst other things) and is now a full time carer for my disabled mum.

I can't wait to be Mrs Wright :cloud9:

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/63646_10150105648813336_601243335_7365118_2547704_n.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

If any of you saw my last wedding planning thread, you will have noticed that I kept changing the theme, first we were on daisies, then pink and silver butterflies, then back to daisies, and now we've settled on yellow and blue with a rockabilly / vintage feel to it. 

We decided on this because neither of us are very formal people and we didn't want our wedding to be the same. We both love the fact that with choosing this theme we could be as relaxed and informal as we wanted to :happydance:

This constant theme change is what made me want to restart a new thread, kind of like a fresh start without all of the indecision :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

When looking for a venue, one thing that was incredibly important to us was that there was sufficient disabled access for my mum and our elderly relatives. And our search brought us to a little country hotel called Plas Dolguog

Plas Dolguog - Our Wedding Venue

So we arranged a viewing and the day was nice and sunny so I was really excited about seeing the place in all its glory. Going up towards the hotel we had to turn off onto a little lane, that is about 1/2 - 1 mile long, and can really only fit one car down it at a time :dohh:

But at the end of that lane was our hotel, and as we drove up the drive, we just instantly knew that this is the place where we were going to be getting married.

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00108.jpg

One the first visit, we were shown the disabled access, the room where the ceremony would be held and were shown where we would be saying our vows. I completely forgot to take pictures of the place as I was so amazed with it :cloud9:

We had a look around the gardens and went back up to the hotel and arranged to go back to pay a deposit in a few weeks time :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

So a few weeks later we went back to the hotel with the deposit in hand ready to choose a date and this time I was ready with my phone to take pictures (although again I didn't manage to get any of the inside of the venue) :haha:

Once we'd paid the deposit the owner said we could have another wander around the grounds as it was such a lovely day.

I stood in front of the window where we will be saying our vows and took this picture :cloud9:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00083.jpg

So off we went, back down through the gardens where we had already walked through the previous time we were there


https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00095.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00094.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00092.jpg 

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00087.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00084.jpg

This picture I was looking at the other day and noticed that there's another path that leads up the side of the seat where Chris is sitting, so that's another new place to explore next time :dohh:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00085.jpg

Then we discovered a little path that led down to this ....

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00098.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00096.jpg

And I was even more sure that this was the place for us as I could picture us standing there, fairy lights / tea lights on in the background, just taking a moment to take in the day :blush:

So we followed the path around through the woods, alongside the river ...

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00099.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00100.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00101.jpg

And we found this amazing little bridge that crossed the river and led to a beautiful little shingle beach :happydance:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00103.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00107.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00106.jpg https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00104.jpg

It's just completely perfect and I'm keeping everything crossed that we have gorgeous weather for the day :thumbup:


----------



## KittieB

Hello :) Can I stalk? I'm also getting married next year, but we're hoping for September!

Your venue looks absolutely gorgeous, I especially love the view you have from your ceremony room, so beautiful!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: of course you can stalk :D

The more the merrier


----------



## EmmyReece

I have 6 wonderful bridesmaids :happydance: and 4 beautiful flower girls :cloud9:

*Bridesmaids*

Nikki - my brother's gf
Vici - my good friend from here
Toria - Chris' brother's gf's daughter (I class her as my niece)
Yasmin - Toria's sister
Sophie - Chris' cousin
Donna - my cousin

I chose these girls because they are absolutely wonderful and I know that they'd do anything they can to help me on the day and in the run up to the wedding :cloud9:

Dress wise I have found this and completely fallen in love :happydance:



I want them to have the beautiful white underskirts too as I think they look amazing :thumbup:

*Flower Girls*

Tammy - Donna's eldest girl
Lexi - Donna's youngest girl
Lilliana - my cousin Lola's eldest girl
Eliza - my cousin Lola's youngest girl

Dresses

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/flowergirls.png

I love that these have the big fluffy skirts like the adult bridesmaid dresses, can't wait to order them next year :D


----------



## mummymunch

*stalks*


----------



## EmmyReece

*Decorations*

This is the room that we will be getting married in and then having the reception in too

https://plasdolguog.co.uk/cu-ogs.jpg

I love the beams and was thinking of hanging yellow polka dot and blue polka dot bunting, intertwined with fairy lights from the beams.

*Centrepieces*

I love these old fashioned milk / juice bottles

https://www.ampulla.co.uk/uploads/images_products/958.jpg

I was thinking of putting blue glass pebbles in the bottom and then having a couple of sunflowers in each bottle?

*Favours*

At the moment, this is proving really troublesome.

For the ladies, I was thinking a couple of pieces of wedding rock in a yellow organza bag, with their bubbles (that each guest will be having) and a mix cd of popular 50s songs and a few mixed in from Dirty Dancing :thumbup:

For the men, they'll be having the rock and bubbles (but in a blue organza bag), but for the moment, I'm not too sure on what else to put in there for them :dohh:


----------



## modified

I loveloveLOVE yellow and blue together! Are you thinking pale blue? So nice. It was a close contender for our colours but I couldn't decide if I preferred yellow and blue or yellow and grey so we went for red and blue  

Your venue is pretty breath taking! And your bridesmaids dress is gorgeous. I think one of mine is going for something like that in a pale blue! And that flower girl dress is just perfect! Where is it from and does it come in other colours? The polka dot overlay looks to be similar to the one in my own dress which would be amazing! 

Your super lucky your venue has beams. Before finding our venue, we were set on lots of hanging pom poms and bunting. Now we have our venue, there's no where to hang anything from! But I have something up my sleeves to work around that ;)

And your centrepiece idea is fab. How about oversized daisies? I don't mean gerberas! You were thinking of daisies as your theme before right? Perfect!


----------



## EmmyReece

I was watching tv last night and this advert popped up

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3z-AXuB2Pg

When we go to turkey, I'm going to have a sniff of it in duty free and if I like it, it's going to be my wedding perfume. This is the description I found of it ...



> Chloe launches L'Eau de Chloe launches in February 2012. L'Eau de Chloe is a new light, refreshing and brilliant version of the original Chloe Eau de Parfum from 2008. The fragrance is announced as springy and summery, very crisp and citrusy chypre-floral.
> 
> The composition, created by Michel Almairac, features sparkling citrus accords reminiscent of refreshing lemonade, accords of rose petals and natural distilled rose water that give a dewy character to the fragrance, and warm and elegant veil provided by patchouli.

The reason for this choice is that my aunty has a memory of dad stood in front of his fire in a sheepskin coat dancing to the hot chip version of the song that they used. And although I wasn't there, I can just picture him doing it, and just think it would be another subtle way to include him :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

modified said:


> I loveloveLOVE yellow and blue together! Are you thinking pale blue? So nice. It was a close contender for our colours but I couldn't decide if I preferred yellow and blue or yellow and grey so we went for red and blue
> 
> Your venue is pretty breath taking! And your bridesmaids dress is gorgeous. I think one of mine is going for something like that in a pale blue! And that flower girl dress is just perfect! Where is it from and does it come in other colours? The polka dot overlay looks to be similar to the one in my own dress which would be amazing!
> 
> Your super lucky your venue has beams. Before finding our venue, we were set on lots of hanging pom poms and bunting. Now we have our venue, there's no where to hang anything from! But I have something up my sleeves to work around that ;)
> 
> And your centrepiece idea is fab. How about oversized daisies? I don't mean gerberas! You were thinking of daisies as your theme before right? Perfect!

We're going for lots of different shades of blue as I didn't want it be too matchy and too formal :) So far we have like a dark turqoise, the colour of the bridesmaid dresses and then a funky royal blue polka dot ribbon for the invites 

Mum was saying last night that I could probably grow my own daisies ready for next year, which would probably majorly save on cost for us, so that might be something to consider

The flower girl dresses will be coming from ebay, I found this link to a seller that has different colours of the dress for you

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Flow...lothing&vti=Colour	Yellow&hash=item82630136ba


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm so excited :happydance:

I've just found these cds for the ladies

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/50-Vinyl...erComponents_BlankCDsDVDs&hash=item45ff2ad8d5

I can't get over how much they look like proper vinyl records

https://www.theage.com.au/ffximage/2005/12/09/iconbg_vinyl2_dec10,0.jpg


----------



## Scamp

:wave:

Love the theme, it'l look fab :thumbup: 

And omg the Bridemaid dresses looks amazing, will it be that colour? I love it, where'd you find it hun?
The flower girl dresses look adorable :cloud9:

The centrepieces will look great, really original :thumbup: 


Could you do the same favours for guys but with different music maybe?
Or watch some classic films for inspiration.

I still think your venue looks absolutely perfect :cloud9: It really is going to be an amazing day hun xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep that's the colour that I want for the bridesmaid dresses :D I found them on ebay, they're by Hell Bunny and called Mariam

I'm not putting very girly music on the cds, but I didn't want people to go home with exactly the same thing, like you and Mike going home with the same cds if that makes sense? And I'm running out of popular songs to choose :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

Bottle opener keyrings for the men :wohoo:

Just means that I have to deisgn something to go in them now, but that shouldn't be too difficult to work around :thumbup:

https://www.inkandmedialtd.co.uk/acatalog/keyring_bottle_opener.jpg


----------



## Jemma_x

Stalking


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I've got the design for the bottle openers :happydance:

I found this tattoo design

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/861804fa.jpg

Changed the black to yellow and put it on a dark blue background

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/micoutline.jpg

I want to have like a metallic effect and a darker blue so that the yellow stands out more, but I have to say, I really like it, and it fits in with our theme :wohoo:


----------



## KittieB

Wow I love your favour ideas!! Very original!

I'm planning on using milk bottles for my centrepieces too. When I was at a wedding fayre last weekend I saw a florist who used them to put flowers in. She decorated the bottles with ribbon and a bow. I'm hoping to pick some pink hydrangeas from my Grandma's garden and put them in glass milk bottles. My Grandad was a farmer so the milk bottles are kind of in memory of him :) Where are you going to get your milk bottles from?

Loving your wedding plans so far! I can really see how your theme fits in well with your venue.


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going to buy them from this site :D

25 of the 1 litre bottles for £35.15, which seems quite reasonable, espescially considering that when I wanted fish bowls, it was going to work out as something silly like £7 per bowl :shock:

https://www.ampulla.co.uk/Shop-For-Glass/CLEAR-GLASS-JUICE-BOTTLE/c-1-169-187/


----------



## Scamp

Loving the bottle openers idea :thumbup: x


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't actually tried any dresses on but have my first dress appointment in 11 days at The Big Day in Castleford. They're a plus size specialist shop and have been so lovely with me that I just had to arrange an appointment with them.

Out of the designers that they stock, these are my favourite dresses

Justin Alexander 8557

https://www.richard-designs.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Justin-Alexander-Gown-85572.jpg

Sincerity Plus 4547

https://www.themarriagevine.com/site/images/com_sobi2/clients/531_img.jpg

Venus Woman VW8601

https://www.villagebridal.co.uk/images/bridal/vw/vw8601.jpg

But ever since I've been planning the wedding Benjamin Roberts dresses keep catching my eye :dohh: I've found a lovely bridal shop near Chris' parent's house that stocks plus size samples of Benjamin Roberts dresses and I'm waiting on a message back to find out when I can have an appointment :happydance:

These are my favourite Benjamin Roberts dresses

2301

https://www.weddingideasmag.com/images/fashion/collections/benjamin-roberts/gorgeous-with-curves/2301.jpg

2263

https://www.weddingideasmag.com/images/fashion/collections/benjamin-roberts/gorgeous-with-curves/2263.jpg

2112

https://www.abbeybrides.co.uk/BR/benjamin-roberts-2112curves-large01.jpg

As you can see, I like dresses that seem to allow more movement. The main thing is that I want to be able to dance and have a good time. What's the point of us paying so much money if I can't enjoy the party with everyone?

Sorry about the overload of pics :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just ordered the passport sized photos for the men's favours. I tried using our printer last night and it just wasn't bringing them out at the quality that I wanted, so I had a search for a company that printed them for you and they wanted £4.99 per keyring, so then I searched for a company to print just the photos and came across photobox who'd print 56 passport sized photos for £15.49 including delivery, which I didn't mind paying for the quality :thumbup:

This is the design that we went with in the end
 



Attached Files:







real photobox mic.jpg
File size: 329.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been busy today buying up some of the little things on the wedding shopping list :thumbup:

So far I've got

organza bags in blue and yellow
cd sleeves
photos for the men's favours

I've also been trawling ebay and put on watch

some little clear cellophane bags to put sweets in
party bags for the children

I feel like I've had a really productive day :happydance:


----------



## mummymunch

Spunds super productive! We bought plastic cones for sweets just gotta buy them the week of the wedding or i'll eat them! Also love the dresses :) definitely join the br club! X


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm really hoping to :) it would make things a lot easier for fittings etc :happydance:


----------



## KittieB

We have a very similar taste in dresses!! Loads of the dresses you posted I have saved on my laptop as potential dresses to look at. Can't wait to try them all on! :)

Sounds like you've had a productive day too! You're so organised!


----------



## Lauren25

Stalking, loving everything so far :)

And I love love love the dresses! Let us know how you get on at your appointment!


----------



## EmmyReece

Lauren25 said:


> Stalking, loving everything so far :)
> 
> And I love love love the dresses! Let us know how you get on at your appointment!

Do you have a wedding planning thread hun? :D

Just waiting on an email back from the other bridal shop to see when she can fit me in :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Love those dresses hun :thumbup:

Any new ideas? x


----------



## EmmyReece

No new ideas as of yet :(

We're going to have a look in turkey for our wedding rings, but if we can't find anything that we like then I'm going to see if I can persuade Chris to buy me a new engagement ring :haha: This one he got me when we first got engaged is all bent out of shape and as it was just a cheapie from argos that's part of the reason why I refuse to buy our wedding rings from there like my idiot of an aunty told me to


----------



## EmmyReece

The photos for the men's favours have arrived already :happydance:

I got Chris to open the parcel as I had it sent to mum's and I've been having a few days at home while he's been at work. He says they look really good and that I should be really happy with them :yipee:

So in a few weeks time, I think I'll order the actual keyring parts and get them made and put away safely so that I don't have to worry about them :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Thought I'd better update in here as I've made a bit of a dent in some of the planning / buying

*Flower Girls*

I've decided that I want them to have lovely frothy tutus in yellow and a white vest top. I've been recommended someone on facebook so have sent her a friend request and then will wait until next year before ordering them because of sizes etc

Imagine this type of tutu in yellow

https://www.kidscostumesuk.co.uk/ekmps/shops/caroline/images/frothy-tutu-skirt-[2]-5973-p.jpg

Then I want them to have crochet style headbands with a yellow polka dot bow attached, like this but in yellow and with a yellow polka dot bow

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_lxpY9cXHEP0/S5o2VvhdyUI/AAAAAAAACLg/31pu_wbsmKw/s320/crochet_headband_350x350.jpg

Then I have ordered them a bracelet each using the large beads in royal blue, the smaller ones in yellow, a large butterfly charm and the silver cube letters :happydance:

Personalised bracelet

*Bridesmaids*

I'm still set on the same dresses as before, but hair accessory wise I'd love to find blue polka dot bow headbands that match the colour of their dresses. I'm not having much luck with that at the moment, but I have plenty of time to find them or look into getting them made :D

*My Makeup*

I'm umming and aahing over whether I really need a makeup artist. At the moment I have fairly good skin, sometimes have a few blemishes, but who doesn't? And basically the price that I'd pay for some new bits of make up that I'd be able to use for a while is pretty much what I'd be paying the make up artist, so I'm thinking about cancelling her.


----------



## Doodlebug.

love your ideas :) the little tutus are gorgeous


----------



## modified

That photo you posted for the tutu is actually just a petticoat!


----------



## EmmyReece

That's what came up when I googled for it, and pink/white/red/etc ones of them came up when I searched for tutu on ebay too, I haven't been able to find yellow ones yet, but have been told that the lady who's been recommended to me does beautiful ones in yellow :)


----------



## EmmyReece

These are the ones I'm getting for the flower girls :wohoo:

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/403315_291311227600364_100001644673832_832225_700466400_n.jpg


----------



## Doodlebug.

aww they are gorgeous :) too cute :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Centrepieces have changed :blush:

I'm going to buy tall milkshake / ice cream glass and put blue glass nuggets in them, then I'm going to add some yellow flowers and place them on top of a vinyl 50s single record :thumbup:

I saw the idea when I googled for 50s wedding centrepieces and I love it :happydance:


----------



## modified

^^ That sounds SO cool. Do you have a link to photos or anything..?


----------



## EmmyReece

This is the closest I can find, but smaller records if that makes sense

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_cvZ7FzK1H-0/TS-vMo29-NI/AAAAAAAABZM/XwI6CpTYW0Y/s1600/9+b+diy+centerpiece.jpg


----------

